
The manually controlled elevators of NYC (2017) - lunchbreak
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/15/nyregion/manual-elevators-operators.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16707540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16707540)

